# NHS pensions in mallorca and tax!



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

I know a great deal has been written about this issue in previous threads but I wondered if the law had changed recently (last thread was 08/09). Anyway I need to know if NHS dentist pensions are taxed in the UK if we become resident in Mallorca. I know that my teachers pension will be but can't get a definite answer re the NHS dentist pension. Even the tax authorities in UK are unsure??
Any info gratefully received.
M


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

AFAIK all public service pensions have to be taxed in the UK, any others (including State Pension) are liable for tax in Spain, if you are Spanish resident.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Millie55 said:


> I know a great deal has been written about this issue in previous threads but I wondered if the law had changed recently (last thread was 08/09). Anyway I need to know if NHS dentist pensions are taxed in the UK if we become resident in Mallorca. I know that my teachers pension will be but can't get a definite answer re the NHS dentist pension. Even the tax authorities in UK are unsure??
> Any info gratefully received.
> M


Is the pension paid to you via Capita Hartshead?


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

I am not sure at the moment but i can find out shortly. If it is does that mean it would be taxed in Mallorca?
Thanks
M


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You must advise the Income Tax authorities in the U.K. of your intention to emigrate, they will provide you with the paperwork.

I have two pensions, O.A.P. and a government pension, both mine are taxed in the U.K. however I am advised that I should apply for the O.A.P. to be taxed in Spain, thus reducing my tax payments.

One other thing, don't forget to apply for winter fuel allowance prior to you leaving the U.K.

Hepa


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

That is helpful - thanks.
M


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Millie55 said:


> I am not sure at the moment but i can find out shortly. If it is does that mean it would be taxed in Mallorca?
> Thanks
> M


Caspita Hartshead control most if not all of Government pensions. If its a government pension then it is taxed in the UK, you will have no choice on that.

What you need to do, as Hepa said, is zero rate your tax in the UK. Thats best done once you get to Spain because you have to go to the Hacienda ... we went in Valencia. You will normally need to provide proof of residence or of paying tax here. You need to get a form filled in (I think itr's FD9) which is stamped by the hacienda, and then it is sent to HMRC Nottingham. Then they ensure your State pension is not taxed in the UK (It will be subject to tax here) and your government pension will be taxed in the UK. In that way you take advantage of both countries tax allowances

Theres no rush though ... depending on when you arrive here you will have some time. We arrived here in a September, and didnt submit a return until a year after the following May


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

That's really helpful thanks. Let's hope it can be taxed in UK as tax rates in Mallorca seem to be high.
M


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hepa said:


> One other thing, don't forget to apply for winter fuel allowance prior to you leaving the U.K.
> 
> Hepa


 Will the UK pay winter fuel allowance outside of the UK?

Sorry if it is a stupid question!


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Will the UK pay winter fuel allowance outside of the UK?
> 
> Sorry if it is a stupid question!


Yes, it is an "exportable" benefit.

That means you can take it with you but you can't apply for it once you have left.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Will the UK pay winter fuel allowance outside of the UK?
> 
> Sorry if it is a stupid question!


well they will in Spain - as long as you already get it before you leave

don't know if they will in SA though...


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You need to get a form filled in (I think itr's FD9) which is stamped by the hacienda, and then it is sent to HMRC Nottingham.


You can download the form at

Form Spain/Individual - Application for relief at source from UK Income Tax/Claim to repayment of UK Income Tax


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I get both winter fuel allowance and the Christmas payment and not a fireplace in the house.

However we have paid into the system, for umpteen years, so take what is on offer,

Hepa


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I get both winter fuel allowance and the Christmas payment and not a fireplace in the house.
> 
> However we have paid into the system, for umpteen years, so take what is on offer,
> 
> Hepa


It is not paid to us in SA .... I seem to think that those who live in Canada or Australia!
None of us qualify for the annual increase in pensions either!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Johanna said:


> It is not paid to us in SA .... I seem to think that those who live in Canada or Australia!
> None of us qualify for the annual increase in pensions either!


I suppose it is paid to us because we are part of the E.U.

I think it is diabolical that people who have paid in for years and do not get their entitlements. Does it really matter where you live, the cost of living rises everywhere!

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I think it is diabolical that people who have paid in for years and do not get their entitlements. Does it really matter where you live, the cost of living rises everywhere!
> 
> Hepa


I think, Hepa, that is a question of how determined you are to get what is due to you ... if you get my drift


----------

